# need an hdmi splitter 1x2 (1 source input, 2 outputs), but one screen is 120hz. How can I solve?



## argon (May 24, 2021)

need an hdmi splitter 1x2 (1 source input, 2 outputs), but one screen is 120hz. How can I solve?
Hello people of tpu, I was planning on doing a setup without break myself for taking out cable when I wanna play from my tv instead of my monitor and vice/versa. So I need an hdmi splitter. but I have some problem
 I need an hdmi splitter to split my ps5 out into my tv and my monitor , but I play some cold war or destiny and they both push and enable 120hz on my monitor, will I lose 120fps/hz abilities if I put a splitter to use my tv when I sit for watch some film or just play from the couch? my tv is not able to do 120hz, so that would be a problem.

I don't need to both be lightened up at the same time. What I need to buy? pls. use eurpean/uk websites.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 25, 2021)

You will have to run at 60Hz if you use a splitter.


----------



## Ferather (May 25, 2021)

You would need a specialist splitter, and I dont think it would be called a splitter, the input would have to be 120hz with re-processing to [X]hz.

Edit:

Something like this but instead of downscale, you want one to reduce or increase the refresh rate.

Blustream SC12SP-V2 HDMI 4K HDCP 2.2 Splitter with built-in down-scaler | Future Shop


----------



## argon (May 25, 2021)

Ferather said:


> You would need a specialist splitter, and I dont think it would be called a splitter, the input would have to be 120hz with re-processing to [X]hz.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


And what its called or where do I find the "something like this"?


----------



## R-T-B (May 25, 2021)

argon said:


> And what its called or where do I find the "something like this"?


the model is bluestream SC12SP-V2, but it's a pretty expensive part.  Still probably the only thing that'll work.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 25, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> the model is bluestream SC12SP-V2, but it's a pretty expensive part.  Still probably the only thing that'll work.


I don't think that will even work, it says it only support 60Hz input.


----------



## R-T-B (May 25, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> I don't think that will even work, it says it only support 60Hz input.


So it's hdmi 2.0, not 2.1.  Yeah won't work.

HDMI 2.1 switching hardware is nonexistant right now.  You'll have to wait a bit I think.

I think his best solution would be to use a DisplayPort to HDMI adapter and hook up the other TV as a second monitor in clone mode.


----------



## elghinnarisa (May 25, 2021)

WolfPack 8K 60 Hz 1x2 HDMI Splitter
					

WolfPack 8K 60 Hz 1x2 HDMI Splitter, HDMI 2.1, HDCP 2.3, 8K 60 4:2:0, 4K 120 4:4:4, HDR10+, Dolby Vision, ALLM, VRR, 40-GBPS - Call 833-WOLFPACK




					www.hdtvsupply.com
				



perhaps?


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 25, 2021)

i got a splitter for my niece , but it runs one or the other, at higher rates, or both at lower.

P.S.
higher resolution isnt higher Refresh rate
i upgraded 2 of my kids video cards simply because the older cards had insufficient amount of outputs in the type needed. 
luckily the cards i got had mucho HDMI & DP


----------



## newtekie1 (May 25, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I think his best solution would be to use a DisplayPort to HDMI adapter and hook up the other TV as a second monitor in clone mode.


Does the PS5 have a Displayport?


----------



## R-T-B (May 25, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Does the PS5 have a Displayport?


No.  Missed that part.  Damn.



elghinnarisa said:


> WolfPack 8K 60 Hz 1x2 HDMI Splitter
> 
> 
> WolfPack 8K 60 Hz 1x2 HDMI Splitter, HDMI 2.1, HDCP 2.3, 8K 60 4:2:0, 4K 120 4:4:4, HDR10+, Dolby Vision, ALLM, VRR, 40-GBPS - Call 833-WOLFPACK
> ...


This might work.  Never heard of the supplier but worth a try maybe?

Note:



> Huge Backlog - Early June Delivery​


​


----------

